
Results for Y Combinator 2018S Batch - Abhishek1411
I haven&#x27;t receive any acceptance or rejection mail for my application for 2018 Summer batch. Do they send us even a rejection mail?
======
planetdaily
Did you apply late? I did and that is why we are still waiting. That is
understandable though.

------
sami001
They would inform us, in both cases.

------
duellsy
You should receive a call if successful, and an email if you're not (unless
things have changed, this has been standard in the past)

~~~
Abhishek1411
Neither I have receive any call nor any email. What should i do now? Should i
contact YCombinator for application status ?

------
allanmacgregor
Rejection emails went out on the 17th, most people got them or an invite.

